# Oil everywhere!???



## azpidge (Apr 21, 2014)

I just brought home (at night) a LX255 42" with freedom deck. Everythink was working fine until the next day. Motor started right up, traveled down the yard 30' and turned on the PTO. Oil flying everwhere from the mid deck forward to the front axle. What happened? A seal break? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look underneath and see if there's a leak.


----------



## azpidge (Apr 21, 2014)

Lookin for a leak was the first thing I did. It runs fine in gear. turn on the PTO and it's a oil shower mid deck forward. Could the extra drag on the engine have blown a seal on the engine with out a sign of leakage? oil level has not changed. What happened? Thanks.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know your tractor however, Is the pto a shaft drive set-up. Does the oil appear to be engine oil, Hydraulic oil or transaxle oil?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That tractor is a hydro,with belt driven decks. I'm thinking it may be a hydro leak from the trans.


----------



## azpidge (Apr 21, 2014)

It is a hydro belt driven. I changed the engine oil before the second event and the oil from the second event seemed a bit heavier and darker. The puzzle for me there is no drip, or pooling after clean up. The transaxle oil level remained the same after two events. Must have lost a 1/2 cup. There is no oil back of the deck pullys. Thanks again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any chance the filter is plugged on the hydro? maybe it has a seal on the filter leaking under pressure.


----------

